

How do you reject Engineering candidates? - dblock
http://code.dblock.org/how-to-reject-engineering-candidates

======
throwaway420
I would love to give and receive this type of thoughtful feedback every time I
go to hire somebody or apply for a job. Even if you don't end up hiring
somebody, they'll still walk away with a good impression of you and tell their
engineering friends about your company's high character, so it's not time
wasted to do this.

The problem with giving this kind of feedback is that if you word something
incorrectly or something is accidentally (or deliberately) misinterpreted, you
can open yourself up to a discrimination or other type of lawsuit.

So this is the big barrier (for me at least) to giving out this level of
feedback to every potential hire.

